# Miffys stoped eating again..



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

havent seen her eat anything since dinner time, have tried to tempt her with warm mushy pellets and banana but shes not interested. shes lying flat out. and there were some stingy poos earlier 

Have called my vets and a local one, neither really want to see her til morning. My normal vets will charge me £65 and the nearer one £26! but the snooty woman on the phone kept saying I should use my vets and she would have to get permission from them to treat her!?? my main concern is my vets is at least 20 min drive away and if that branch isnt open then it'll be a 35 min drive. the other vets is just down the road.

I dont want to wake a vet, but they really didnt realise how important this is.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shes eaten 3 raisens this morning but wont touch parsley, mushed pellets, pear, redigrass. so were off to the vets at 10. I've decided to go to my vets even tho its a 35 min drive, she deserves the best and this is where they have treated her before for not eating.

I'm hoping i can take her home, as i dont want to separate her from George.


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope everything is ok! I'll be sending her some healing vibes!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hoping she is ok too. Please post as soon as you can and let us know how the wee pet it. x
Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

£77 later (plus petrol) I put her back in the car and she ate some parsley, couldn't believe it! shes had some broccoli leaves and some carrot since! think she must just be a little clogged with hair and a little stressed. will see how she holds up tomorrow once the pain meds wear off!


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Did the vet mention anything helpful? Best wishes x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

nothing i didnt already know, but i'll still take her if it ever happens again. (touch wood it wont)

we've got lots of tiny tiny poos now  everywhere


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's great emzy that she ate a little and is pooping!! :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the little devil is perfectly fine now, and loving being out in the revamped wendy house, will post pics later


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> the little devil is perfectly fine now, and loving being out in the revamped wendy house, will post pics later


Lol!! Im sure they do it deliberatly to make us think we are going mad!! glad she is ok


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

They love to worry us, don't they! Sometimes I feel they plot it for when the vets are shut/ it's a weekend!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

exactly! she mustve seen me relax over the bank holiday and thought how can i stress mummy out!


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

They Love to worry us! :-S little monkey!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shes not interested in her dinner at all tonight had to force a load of circuital care down her 

and to top it all off my landlords got some ****** of an old guy move in down stairs who gets arsy with me every time i go out to the garden :crying: grrr think i might have to move house


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> shes not interested in her dinner at all tonight had to force a load of circuital care down her
> 
> and to top it all off my landlords got some ****** of an old guy move in down stairs who gets arsy with me every time i go out to the garden :crying: grrr think i might have to move house


Why is he getting arsy? thought the garden was shared??.. I had an argument with mine today over the bloody hedge height


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the deal was that we lived upstairs but could always use the downstairs, theres no locked door between. occasionally the landlady would come back and stay at weekends, we never used her half other than to walk through to the garden. 

shes now got some friend of a friend move into her half who we explained to that we have to walk through the house but we dont use the rooms. Now hes getting crappy about it saying we can walk round. I was polite enough to say i would be feeding miffy in the middle of the night because shes not well and he said i would have to walk round! i said no i'm just walking though and he said our landlady said we should be walking round anyway?!?! im not walking though my neighbours garden in the middle of the night!!! and i need the outside light on!! anyway rant over! grrrr


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, what a jerk! Some people just have no hearts it seems.  Is Miffy doing any better?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> the deal was that we lived upstairs but could always use the downstairs, theres no locked door between. occasionally the landlady would come back and stay at weekends, we never used her half other than to walk through to the garden.
> 
> shes now got some friend of a friend move into her half who we explained to that we have to walk through the house but we dont use the rooms. Now hes getting crappy about it saying we can walk round. I was polite enough to say i would be feeding miffy in the middle of the night because shes not well and he said i would have to walk round! i said no i'm just walking though and he said our landlady said we should be walking round anyway?!?! im not walking though my neighbours garden in the middle of the night!!! and i need the outside light on!! anyway rant over! grrrr


so you can walk into his house and he into yours? sounds heartless to me  if you've told him she is ill... some people just don't love buns as much as we do I suppose... they see them as another rodent.. grrrrr.... how is she anyway?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she seems fine and perky today she had a mid night snack of pellets when i went out at 2am too but its hard to spend all my time watching to make sure shes not just eating a few and letting George eat the rest. were off to the vets at 6 just to stock up on more crucial care and see the good vet hopefully.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

cant believe how much fluids he put into Miffy today, shes back home with me and tucking into her grass fine. shes molting really badly  she also has a nasty bald almost blue spot from a reaction to the antibiotic she had on Sunday cant remember what he called it. just have to keep a very close eye on her lots of fresh hay and grasses to keep her fiber up.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shes not eaten anything on her own today, although she ate loads of hay yesterday night.

have fed her about 5ml crucial care this morning another 6 at lunch time and another 12ml just now. is this enough??! I'm going to try again before bed and then another 2am night run if shes still not interested in her food.  
I think little and often is best? but I have the problem of the jerk downstairs.

i dont think George is helping, he eats everything i put under her nose before eating the stuff i hand give him, and hes so clumsy he fell right on her earlier


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

anyone know some really good brushes for angora crosses for super fine hair? 

and how to give tummy massages?

and how much crucial care i should be giving? 12ml was really pushing it.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When mine have to be syringe fed I give them a few mls every 2 hours. I don't really keep count of how much but just keep going as long as they will take it with a couple of syringe's of water between every couple of syringes of critical care food. Generally each little packet of critical care is a days feeding so try to get as much of that packet into her as possible over the course of a day (24 hours). Obviously rabbits vary in size so you may not need to give the whole packet but just as much as she will take before playing up and trying to get away. 

That should make sense but I'm tired and my mind is falling asleep on me.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they just gave me some in a sandwich bag


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats odd! Normally its in little packets that you just empty into water. Just to make sure its the same stuff I use does it look like mashed up pellets? Did they tell you the exact name of the stuff or is it written on a receipt or label anywhere? What I use is called Science Recovery and looks like a green powder kind of how pellets would look if you mashed them up.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this is like tiny tiny chopped hay and smells of fennel (licorish) its hand labeled "critical care"


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont know if I should take her back in tonight/tomorrow for more fluids. they gave her 40ml yesterday. I'm sure shes passed some hairy strung together poos but shes still off her food. I'm trying to get as much juice/water in her as possible around feeding


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

If its just called critical care its probably the Oxbow version of what I have (just a brand name mine is the Science brand same people that make the "normal pet foods"). Reading the packet I have (always keep some in stock in case of emergency) its 20g in a packet to be mixed with 70mls of warm water and thats a days feed. Maybe go on that amount and phone the vet in the morning to see how much they say to give over a day.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I dont know if I should take her back in tonight/tomorrow for more fluids. they gave her 40ml yesterday. I'm sure shes passed some hairy strung together poos but shes still off her food. I'm trying to get as much juice/water in her as possible around feeding


Remember the food is mixed with water too so she'll be getting water with that. As a rough idea my vet told me that for every kg of body weight a rabbit needs 100mls of water a day. Thats from veg, grass and drinking water together. Example George weighs 2.5kg so would need 250mls of water over 24 hours including what was mixed with the recovery food (its what I was told to get into him when he had the tummy infection after getting bunged up on wallpaper naughty sod).


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

could you bring her in? it's been very warm today.. have you tried her with fresh grass?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks kammie, Miffys weighing 1.5-1.6kg at the mo, shes had about 30ml of juice and watery food.

I dont want to keep stressing her by moving her around, and my landlady is turning up on wednesday so she would have to go back outside then. I gave her plenty of grass put it right next to her and George ate his then hers. 

I'll be going back out there in a bit to check on her.

It'll cost me another £70 and a 30min drive to my vets main practice tomorrow, to get some fluids in her. I'm considering registering with one of the local vets but dont feel they will be as good just much better for emergencies when the medication is obvious


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she tucked into some spring greens just now FEW!!!!! shes driving me insane! had to shew George off a few times distracted him with some pellets in the end. such a relief, fingers crossed she stops playing up so much and turns back into her usual food machine


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

What a relief! But there has to be a reason she's acting like this!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shes molting heavily, she had a funny spell same time last year. i'm brushing her twice a day with a slicker but shes still ingesting a lot of hair


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you give her the treat-ums for hairballs? I gives these to my lot when they go through the summer moult as its much heavier than the winter one with all the thick winter fur to lose. At the moment Rosie's poo's are a bit strung together so keeping an eye on her and getting some pineapple juice into her to break it down.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I was before she went funny, but didnt dare after. Ive read that they can actually make the problem worse because they move the blockages? and its exactly the same stuff they use for cats and dogs?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she was eating this morning and lunch time and then wasnt interested at 7, so i gave her some pineapple juice and another brush hoping this would help, just been out there again and had to force feed her as she wouldnt touch her greens, she had another 12ml of food although shes getting good at letting it all dribble out now.  this is dirving me mad each time I think shes a little better she slumps again. 

George keeps eating any food i put down for her, and he was chasing her round the run earlier. I wouldve predicted it would be the other way round and Miffy has always been the face humper. I dont know if I should just separate them? or leave Miffy at the vets if shes not perky tonight and tomorrow? shes quiet perky tho hoping around jumping up steps cleaning herself.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad she's ok!


----------

